# Realy impressed with my new dpms sportical



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am realy impressed at how accurate this rifle is. Here is a group I shot at 100 yards.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking good! This is a rifle I have been looking at too so thanks for the report!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice group ! I have a DPMS upper (16" flat top) also and it shoots well also.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a DPMS lower and a RRA m-4 upper and an Alexander Arms in 50 Beawulf as well. The 50 I just got going and it shoots pretty good.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Bass Pro has the Bushmaster on Sale .223 AR FOR $799 What about this gun is it worth that price?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is a keeper man ! They don't get any tighter than that.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've got the Oracle in 308. I love it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Reid, Budsgun shop sells that bushmaster for $699, but I have read alot of reports that the scope rails screw strips out alot, but other than that the gun is fine. I also saw the other day that Walmart was selling a DPMS ( I think) for $587


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I operator a sporticle and have been very happy with it. I made a few modifications- Tinney trigger, Burris scope, smaller handguard, Pachmeyer Vindicator handgrip. Very accurate, and comfortable. Coyotes don't much like it.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Reid, Budsgun shop sells that bushmaster for $699, but I have read alot of reports that the scope rails screw strips out alot, but other than that the gun is fine. I also saw the other day that Walmart was selling a DPMS ( I think) for $587


Thats the one I shot this group with. Got it a wal mart for just over 6.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Will be Going to Wal Mart ASAP To check it out! We are Doing a Controlled Burn today and tommorrow, So I will be tied up But I will be Checking this out!


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> I Will be Going to Wal Mart ASAP To check it out! We are Doing a Controlled Burn today and tommorrow, So I will be tied up But I will be Checking this out!


How did the burn go? What size?


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a group like that out of a DPMS 243. I was impressed. Glad to see it was not just one DPMS with that kind of accuracy.


----------

